# Stitched Leather Generator Problem



## Zwackmix (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir den Stitched Leather Generator gekauft. Es beinhaltet:

Brushes
Action
Styles

Habe alles eingefügt und wenn ich einen Text schreibe und dann bei Action auf Play gehe kommen immer folgende Fehlermeldungen:

Der Befehl "erstellen" ist momentan nicht verfügbar.
Der Befehl "kombinieren" ist momentan nicht verfügbar.
Das Objekt "Pinsel "SLG-Hole" " ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar.
Das Objekt "Arbeitspfad" ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar.
Das Objekt "Pinsel "SLG-Slitch" " ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar.
Das Objekt "Arbeitspfad" ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar.
Das Objekt "Arbeitspfad" ist zurzeit nicht verfügbar.
Der Befehl "Scharfzeichnen" konnte nicht verwendet werdeb, weil der ausgewählte Bereich leer ist.

Kann mir einer helfen?

Gruß!


----------



## ink (7. Juni 2012)

Moin
Da so ziemlich die Wenigsten dieses Plugin/diese Akion ihr Eigen nennen, mal ins Blaue gefragt:

Hast du das Ganze so vorbereitet und verwendet, wie in diesem Video geheißen? 
Was sagt das beiliegende PDF-Helpfile?

Beste


----------



## Zwackmix (8. Juni 2012)

2. Load Files
Before you apply the action, you should load all necessary files.
Open the directory: “Presets” and drag all the files into photoshop.
Stitched_Leather_Brushes.abr
Stitched_Leather_Generator_Action.atn
Stitched_Leather_Styles.asl
3. How to Apply
Make sure that your Brush Tool is set to opacity: 100 and flow: 100.
Select the layer containing the object(Text, Vector or Raster) you want to apply the action.
In the Actions Panel(window > Actions) Locate the Set: "Stitched Leather Generator". Click the triangle
to the left of the set to expand the actions.
Select the action name (Text, Vector Shape or Raster Shape) according to the type of your object, then
click the Play Button (bottom Actions Panel).
While the action is running, dialog boxes will appear to choose the Foreground Color and Stroke Color.
In the first dialog box you should select the foreground color, click “ok ” Button then use the color picker
and select the color you want. Repeat the process for stroke color.
Note: You can change the colors after the action is completed. Right-click on "Done" layer and select
"Edit Contents".
Check the video demonstration(Link in Item Description at graphicriver)


----------

